# 1993 F53 CHassis, no brake lights or hazard flashers



## meporsche (May 21, 2015)

Hello all, just finished a trip in my 99 F53 Motor Home. Had some trailer wiring to update (new plug) and in the process of testing the lights on the tow I discovered I have no brake lights. Turn signals and running lights are all fine. No 4 way flashers either.

The multi function seems to be working, when I try to engage the flashers it DOES override the turn signals as it is supposed to. My understanding is that the turn signals and the hazard signals use the same flasher relay, correct?

I believe my pedal mounted brake switch is working as it kicks the CC off with just a touch of my foot. I've read lots of posts but most deal with the loss of brake lights AND turn signals and is usually a multi function switch problem.

I read a post on another forum that someone had gotten info from Ford that there is a flasher relay as part of a fuse but I can't locate anything in my manual. DOes anyone know if there IS a separate flasher relay somewhere for the hazards only?
Thanks to all who can respond. Darwin


----------



## C Nash (May 21, 2015)

Darwin most have a seperate flasher relay for the turn and hazard flasher signal.  Sounds like you have a fuse blown.


----------



## meporsche (May 21, 2015)

Fuses are all good.  Acc to FoMoCo, there is only one flasher relay on a 99 f53....


----------

